# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  ¿Nuevos cambios climatologicos?

## ben-amar

Como consecuencia del pasado terremoto de Chile, los expertos (algunos) afirmaron que habia cambiado el eje de la Tierra en 0,4º su inclinacion.
Como consecuencia de esto, de ser cierto, ¿afectaría a las corrientes marinas, vientos, campo electromagnetico, etc? y como consecuencia de ello, salta la logica pregunta: ¿como afectará a las temporadas de lluvias y a la climatología en general?

----------


## Luján

> Como consecuencia del pasado terremoto de Chile, los expertos (algunos) afirmaron que habia cambiado el eje de la Tierra en 0,4º su inclinacion.
> Como consecuencia de esto, de ser cierto, ¿afectaría a las corrientes marinas, vientos, campo electromagnetico, etc? y como consecuencia de ello, salta la logica pregunta: ¿como afectará a las temporadas de lluvias y a la climatología en general?


Así a bote pronto se me ocurre lo siguiente:

Si es cierto el cambio de inclinación del eje terrestre (cosa que no dudo), la influencia sobre el clima puede ser en dos sentidos:


Si la inclinación se ha reducido, las estaciones pasarían a ser menos destacadas, como ocurre en la zona intertropical.Si la inclinación ha aumentado, las estaciones podrían pasar a ser más importantes, con inviernos más duros y veranos más cálidos.

Todo esto depende de si es cierto el cambio en la inclinación del eje de giro y de la importancia de esos 0.4º, que pueden no ser nada o ser un mundo.

----------


## Luján

El mensaje anterior era un simple esbozo sobre algunas posibles consecuencias, realizado sin revisar ninguna publicación ni confirmar datos. Era una simple aproximación.

Por lo que he podido leer, por ejemplo en la NASA, el terremoto de chile, y el de Sumatra anteriormente no han causado un gran desplazamiento del eje terrestre. 0.4º en estos casos significaría mucho.

Los datos que se muestran en la nota de prensa citada hablan de una variación en la localización del eje terrestre de 6 cm, lo que equivale a unos 7.5*10^-7 grados (0º 0' 0.0027'') o 2 milésimas de segundo de ángulo. Muy lejos de los 0.4º indicados anteriormente.

Esta variación de la inclinación no supone variación probable del clima, pues es un orden de magnitud similar o inferior a la variación natural del eje de la Tierra, que no permanece estable, ni mucho menos.

Por tanto, no debemos preocuparnos por las posibles implicaciones en cuanto a la climatología de los grandes terremotos.

----------


## ben-amar

"Los datos que se muestran en la nota de prensa citada hablan de una variación en la localización del eje terrestre de 6 cm, lo que equivale a unos 7.5*10^-7 grados (0º 0' 0.0027'') o 2 milésimas de segundo de ángulo. Muy lejos de los 0.4º indicados anteriormente."

Tienes razon, Lujan. Se me ha ido el dato de otra cosa que estaba haciendo. :Big Grin: 
De todas formas la pregunta que me hacía era la misma. Gracias por la informacion

----------

